# New Fishing Apparel- ElusiveTails



## Pereira123 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey everyone. My friend and I just started a new fishing apparel company called ElusiveTails. To start we are producing cotton t-shirts short and long sleeve all with original artwork painted by Kailey, a 19 year old avid angler and creative designer. She just recently won week 9 photo contest on Gaff Magazine's facebook. You can check out pictures on our facebook page (ElusiveTails, one word). We are still in the process of the website and making t-shirts and I will drop back here to let you know when the apparel is ready to be purchased. Thanks again and feel free to email me some pictures at [email protected] so i can put them up on our facebook page. 

Posted a great painting on our facebook. Check it out!


----------

